# Concert listings resources for Wales



## mclaren_jk

Hello, I've recently put up a page of concert and gig resources for Wales on http://www.bbc.co.uk/wales/music/sites/how_to/pages/see_a_concert.shtml but I wanted to ask your advice for any other suitable resources for classical /opera etc that people can use to find concerts in Wales.

Any suggestions?


----------

